# Opie & Anthony back on the XM Airwaves tomorrow



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Starting tomorrow October 4, 2004 Opie and Anthony will be on XM's New High Voltage channel. Anyone gonna subscribe to it? i think it's an Extra $1.99 a month.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm listening to the rebroadcast right now, it's awesome. They're talking about their freedom and gave their side of the story, Anthony just said the "s word" hehe. I'm waiting for the new line of SkyFi accessories to come out before I get a vehicle kit, so I'll have listen to the rebroadcasts for now. I like the new IDs, and the clips mix form the news reports. Spread the virus!

Best part is hearing callers, so far the callers are cursing more then O&A.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Is it true they said they want to start carrying adds? If so I think they should drop the 2 dollar charge ..but make people who want to listen to them request the channel from xm like they do today


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

They do break for a few minutes now and then, it's been stand up comic clips so far and XM news breaks, the off beat type stories done on various other XM talk channels. Currently O&A have no sponsors for their show, they said they'd like some sponsors.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, I wasn't crazy about hearing the word "sponsors" being used.... I was hoping this "Premium" channel would stay like Playboy 205 and be commercial free.

Oh well, Horny Goatweed and Stacker 2 ads can't be far behind......

They REALLY need to get their audio levels fixed though..... O & A's mikes are fine, but Jim's mike is WAY too high. I go from straining to hear to ear splitting levels and back.....

It kind of feels like Wayne's World right now, as they try to start again from square one. I like the comedy bits in between and the rebroadcasts are great. 

I'm surprised THEY have been so restrained. Norton has been letting loose occasionally, and the callers are cursing with maniacal glee, but O & A are resisting the expletives........


----------

